# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  A mund të ekzekutohen programet e Windows në Linux?

## rm_renald

Pershendetje! Kam vendosur te kaloj nga WinXP ne linux. Por kam ca paqartesi. Se pari: Cilin version te linux me keshilloni te instaloj ne PC tim (1.8 Ghz Pentium4, 512 Ram, 64Mb Vid-Mem). Me cfare kam pare ne internet mu duken te pershtatshem dy versione Ubuntu dhe Madriva. Se dyti nga ndryshon Ubuntu nga Kubuntu dhe se treti a suporton nje linux os programet e windowsit si Photoshop apo Kaspersky(dmth Windows applications)?

Faleminderit!

----------


## LaCosTa

Ke programe nga e njejta firm qe  kur i nxjer ne treg programet e veta i nxjer ne tre verzione per Win,Linux dhe Mac, per momentin nuk me kujtohet ndonje program qe eshte edhe per Win edhe per Linux.
Por sa per Kaspersky dhe Photoshop kam kerkuar nga keto per Linux nuk gjeta gje dhe besoj se nuk ka.
Disa programe te Win nuk ekzekutohen ne Linux , me sa kam verejtur programet e Win qe kan filet .exe nuk  ekzekutohen ne Linux.

----------


## Uke Topalli

Disa programe per windows mund te ekzekutohen edhe ne linux duke perdorur wine. Per me shum informata ne lidhje me Wine, si dhe per listen e programeve qe mund te ekzekutohen vizito kete web faqe: http://www.winehq.org/

Per ndryshe adobe photoshop ka ekuivalent ne linux dhe quhet GIMP, ngjajshem edhe per kasperski (edhe pse nuk ke nevoj per program te tille). 

Specifikat e kompjuterit tend qenkan pak me te uleta, une te kisha propozu dicke me te lehte si psh Zenwalk ( http://www.zenwalk.org/) ose ndonje distro tjeter lightweight. Dallimi mes Ubuntu dhe Kubuntu eshte ne desktop manager, Ubuntu perdor gnome ndersa Kubuntu perdor KDE.

----------


## nince_tutes

Sa per antivirus, linux nuk ka nevoje pasi jane t lire nga viruset, ndersa per instalimin e programeve te windowsit ne linux, duhet te eksplorosh me wine, sic ka thene dhe dikush me lart, por mos harro se ne fillim do ta kesh pak te veshtire derisa te kuptosh se si instalohen programet ne linux.

Une per vete po punoj me Ubuntu 7.1, dhe besoj se eshte "i  mire", por duke qene se per nje kohe te gjate ne kemi qene skllave te Windowsit, orientimi ne Ubuntu per mua ne fillim ishte pak i veshtire, por sa me shume kalon koha, aq me shume familjalizohem me te. 

Mos harro se per cdo program qe ekziston ne windows, eshte edhe nje i ngjashem per linux,  por do te duhet pak kohe qe ta kerkosh ate.

Sa per  kubuntu, mund te them se eshte pak me i ngjashem me windowsin ne krahasim me Ubuntu-n, dhe sic ka permendur parafolesi perdor desktop  managerin KDE (jam  i sigurt qe as e ke idene se cfare eshte per momentin).

Gjithsesi, mjafton te braktisesh windowsin dhe do gjesh mbeshtetje ose tek ne, ose ne internet, dhe per kete te siguroj.

Ja, u be dhe nje windows me pak, dhe nje open source me shume. Urime.

----------


## LaCosTa

Nice tutes mir ke ber qe e ceke per viruset mua nuk mu kujtua qe ta them se Linux nuk ka viruse dhe eshte i lir prej tyre.
Sa per versionet qe i ke cekur te dhem te drejten une kam perdorur Ubuntu kurse per Kubuntu nuk ja kam iden fare se si duket, te suqeroj te perdoresh Ubuntu.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## Dembel_beu

> Disa programe per windows mund te ekzekutohen edhe ne linux duke perdorur wine.


Grupi, 
si sefteli në Ubuntu do ma kish shumë qejfi të më jepet pak hesap si konfigurohet wine, mundësishtë me ndonjë tutorial.
Më pëlqeu thënie e një forumisti që kish thënë përafërsishtë kështu:  WINDOWSI duhet puthur në të dy faqet. Tani, jo që unë dua ta puth në të dy faqet windowsin, por jam familiarizuar shumë me programet që punojë në win., ndaj do ju isha shumë mirënjohës nëse ma sqaroni konfigurimin e win-s.
Paraprakishtë flm për ndihmën.

----------


## init-6

Wine eshte nje projekt ne perpunim e siper, nuk punon me te gjith llojet e programeve te windows, kjo sa per ta pasur te qart qe sduhet te prisni kompatibilitet 100% sidmos per lojra apo per programe qe perdorin shume sked grafike dhe ram..
Kete e thote dhe webi zyrtar.
Per pjesen tjeter , bah eshte disi kontradiktore sepse linux eshte open-source dhe nuk para e vret shume mendjen per te qene kompatibel me programe me pages, per antiviruse harroje nuk kane asnje funksion ne linux..
Persa i perket sistemit operativ,, instalo ç'fare te duket ty me e pershtatshme  :buzeqeshje: 
Nese doni realisht te mesoni linux nuk duhet ta beni as me makina virtuale dhe as me dual boot, thjesht eliminoni windows dhe instaloni linux.
Menyre tjeter per ta mesuar siç duhet nuk ka.
Do ta mesosh?
Perdore.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

pa urdherin e partise,jo.

----------


## Thelinuxmaster

Une mund te tregoj si te luash lojra,pasi ketu Linuxi eshte paksa mbrapa.

Mandriva Powerpack 2009 ,dhe disa versione paraardhese kane nje program te quajtur TRANSGAMING,i cili mundeson te luash 60% te lojrat te Windowsit si te ishin NATIVE ne Linux.  Nqf se ke vendosur per Ubuntu ,atehere duhet te shkruash tek google

TRANSGAMING CEDEGA FOR UBUNTU TORRENT DOWNLOAD dhe ta instalosh vete programin.

Une vete tani per tani perdor Mandriven ,po nqf se je fillestar ,s'ka dyshim qe UBUNTU eshte me i miri per ty,ne menyre absolute pasi ai eshte me i thjeshti ,dhe per te ekzistojne shume shume E-books,ndersa per mandriven jane pak , gjithsesi nqf ke te pelqen Mandriva ketu ke guiden e fillestareve per te:
http://rapidshare.com/files/175836970/Starter.pdf
NQF se je kurioz per dicka me te avancuar ketu ke guiden e COMMAND LINE(zemra e Linuxit)
http://rapidshare.com/files/175836450/Command-Line.pdf

Kjo eshte ndihme ne fushen e GAMING, per te tjerat perdor WINE,dhe versione te fundit te tij s'kane nevoje per konfigurime te detajuara thjesht shkarko nje program WINDOWSI ,instaloje ose kliko me te djathen dhe RUN WITH WINE.

----------


## cyberarnold

Pershendetje!
Ok, meqenese e paske per here te pare platformen linux do te te rekomandoja linux ubuntu!
eshte i thjeshte per tu perdorur(ne GUI e kam fjalen), por veshtiresia edhe rritet ne command line me terminal!
programet e windows eshte shume e veshtire te punojne ne kete platforme. nje metode qe funksionon tek linux ubuntu eshte me Wine por jo te gjitha programet e windows funksionojne ne te! shume pak programe funksionojne do thoja!
flm

----------


## xubuntu

Une te keshilloj Ubuntu...sic thane edhe utentet e tjere eksiston wine per te perdorur programet per windows, por une te keshilloj virtualbox per te instaluar windows e per te perdorur programet qe te duhen

----------


## bl3nd

-1 Windows me teper  :ngerdheshje: 
Mirepo gjate insalimit,perjetova nje gje te hidhur,te gjitha gjerat qe kisha ne Local Disk (D) ,perafersisht 25Giga,i shlyva gabimisht.
Pervoj e hidhur qe ne fillim
Mirepo besoj qe ja vlen sa per ta harruar Windowsin

----------


## xubuntu

> -1 Windows me teper 
> Mirepo gjate insalimit,perjetova nje gje te hidhur,te gjitha gjerat qe kisha ne Local Disk (D) ,perafersisht 25Giga,i shlyva gabimisht.
> Pervoj e hidhur qe ne fillim
> Mirepo besoj qe ja vlen sa per ta harruar Windowsin


ka programe si photorec http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec per te rekuperuar file

----------


## ardit baxhija

tani me versionin e fundit ubuntu 14.04 kemi shpetuar  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Atlantisi

Pasi paske PC paksa të dobët është mirë ta instalosh elementary OS,të cilin mund ta gjesh këtu:elementaryos.org

----------


## user010

Un dua te theksoj ate qe permendi Atlantisi... e ke kompjuterin shume te dobet.

Per mua harroje ubuntu ne ate kompjuter, nuk besoj se ka shanc te luaj sic duhet.

Per fat te mire, Lubuntu (i cili eshte i bazuar ne lxde) eshte me i pershtatshem per kompjuterin qe ke. Debian lxde eshte akoma me i pershtatshem por debian eshte pak me i veshtir ne perdorim/managim.

Kubuntu qe permende  (te cilin e kam pas) nuk mendoj se eshte ide e mire per kompjuterin tend pasi eshte akoma me i rende (=ka nevoj per kompjuter me te fort), por kubuntu (=kde) eshte i bukur ne sy.

Rradha shkon keshtu: 1)Lxde 2)Xfce 3)Gnome (ose dege te tjera si Unity) 4) KDE pra LXDE ka me pak kerkesa. 

Po te kishe kompjuter me te mir, zgjidhja ideale per nje te perdorues te ri do ishte *Linux Mint*! Personalisht e konsideroj me te mire se Ubuntu.

Sa per programet windows, eshte me mire te gjesh alternativa per linux, p.sh per photoshop mbase te ben pune edhe Gimp, Gimp e kam perdorur, dhe me ka sherbyer me se mire.

----------


## JuliusB

1 pyetje : C ka me te mire Linux se Windows ? 
Ca avantazhesh te ofron ?

----------


## user010

I nisur nga sa lexova me lart, kujdes kur instaloni nje sistem operativ, duhet te keni ber backup gjerat tuaja. Faktikisht nje backup duhet gjithmon te ekzistoj. Ne qofte se fikni gabimisht gjerat e tuaj nuk eshte e thene se mbaraoi gjithcka, edhe mund te gjenden prap mjafton te fiket sa me shpejt kompjuteri qe mos te perdoret me ai hard disk.

Sa per ca ka me te mir linux se windows... nuk e di po lejohet te pergjigjem pasi tema eshte per tjeter gje. Nejse po e fiken postimin le ta fikin.

Ekziston nje periudh kohe (p.sh 1 jav, 1 muaj varet nga rasti) nen te cilen nje perdoruesi i ri duhet te bej durim deri sa te mesoj pak gjera. Zakonisht kush nuk e ka durimin ose vendosmerin te rezistoj nen kete priudh kthehet prap ne windows.

Linux apo windows eshte nje muhabet i vjeter i shume biseduar. Vetem pak pika:

- me kalimin e kohes nuk humbet performancen (sidomos kur eshte ber nje partition i posacem)

- eshte i sigurt ndaj virusve, sepse viruset per linux jan te rralla, specifike, por dhe vet sistemi eshte keshtu i ndertuar qe nuk lejon kedo te installoj ca te doj. 
P.sh ne windows dikush instalon nje program, dhe befas shikon se jan instaluar dhe 5 programe te tjera nga pas qe kerkojn lek per versionin full, browser settings (chrome, firefox) jan ndryshuar krejt, etj

- zakonisht programet qe te duhen jan pa lek (p.sh programe office, video/sound editing, programming etj)

- programet qe te duhen nuk eshte nevoj ti kerkosh ne interenet, c'do version linux permban listen e vet dhe nje program (software/package manager) per manaxhimin (install/uninstall/search) e programeve

- linux eshte stable (sidomos linux debian), eshte shume e rralle te ngjitet, akoma dhe po u ngjit nje program eshte shume e veshtire mos te kesh mundesin te marresh masa pa u nevojit te besh restart.*

Nejse jan te shumta avantazhet e linux, cilen kategori te zesh me perpara home users, office users, programmers & IT professionals, web hosting, etj etj

Linux ka edhe veshtiresi, por zakonisht kjo ndodh nga "lufta" (qe zakonisht eshte e organizuar) kunder linux.

P.sh nje kompani nuk nxjer drivers per linux, ose nuk jep te drejten qe linux community te shkruaj vet drivers. Nje tjeter kompani nuk e nxjer programin e saj ne version per linux p.sh jan disa programe profesionale per video editing qe nuk nxjerrin version per linux (duke detyruar njerzit te perdorin mac ose windows), ose p.sh facebook video calling nuk del per linux.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Nje perdorues e ri mjafton te provoj Linux Mint*... gjith te tjerat do vijn vet (nuk dua te reklamoj mint, vet perdor tjeter version)

-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Kur flasim per ngjitje eshte e rendesishme te behet dallimi midis "linux base" dhe "desktop manager", kur has nje desktop manager me probleme (p.sh disa versione te xubuntu ishin skandal fare) kjo nuk quhet problem i linux. Fundja fundit, desktop manager e ndron kur te duash.

----------

